# Synaptics - TouchPad  not found

## nadin

Hello,

I have my touch pad working as a basic mouse but it seems that the synaptics driver can do a lot more but I am having trouble getting it to work.

I have complile in my 2.6.0 kernel the following\

Under Input Device Support

 - Event Interface

-  Mice -PS/2 mouse

           - Synaptics Touchpad

           - Serial mouse

- Misc - User Level Driver support

I have also emerged x11-misc\synaptics

and made the following changes to my xf86config file

also added Load "synaptics" to the modules section

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver   "synaptics"

#   Option   "Protocol"         "event" 

   Option   "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "LeftEdge"      "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge"      "6000"

   Option   "TopEdge"      "3900"

   Option   "BottomEdge"      "1800"

   Option   "FingerLow"      "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh"      "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime"      "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove"      "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta"   "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed"      "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor"      "0.0010"

#   Option   "SHMConfig"      "off"

   Option   "Resolution"     "2000"

EndSection

I have also tired various combinations of setting protocol to auto-dev but my xfree does not recognise this, also have tried to set it to event and make the device=/dev/input/event0

when I run startx, the screen goes blank and I have to restart and the log says

(II) xfree driver for the synaptics touchpad 0.11.3

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

I am using xfree-4.3.0-r3

Can anyone help me with this?  and what should my desg with regards to the touchpad?  should it say anything about it?

Thanks

Nadin

----------

## metacove

That looks pretty correct to me.  Did you merge the very latest synaptics driver ?

I'll post my relevant xf86config section and see if it helps at all.

```

Section "InputDevice"

    # TOUCHPAD

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option       "TopEdge" "3900"

    Option       "BottomEdge" "1800"

    Option       "Finger" "25 30"

    Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.15"

    Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

```

----------

## nadin

do you get anything regarding a Touchpad when you run dmesg?

----------

## Suicidal

try this:

Option    "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"   

For the mouse device in XF86Config, the rest looks the same as mine.  

Regarding the mouse device options in the kernel I compiled mine in, I havent tried them as modules yet.

If you have mouse0 and mouse1 in /dev/input/ try both on my laptop 0 is my touchpad and 1 is the joystick type, but it may be different on yours.

----------

## nadin

Same result

If you have it working, could you tell me if there is some message with "Touchpad" in the dmesg output?  Maybe the kernel is not finding my touch pad?

also what is the protocol auto-dev?  where do I get this protocol from?

Thanks

Nadin

----------

## jetblack

Sorry if I'm asking the obvious, but did you recompile your kernel to add the synaptics support? If so, did you remember to copy it to /boot when you were done (and mount /boot before copying)?

----------

## hulk2nd

if you have an alps touchpad, you need to patch your kernel and use a different X config.

greets,

hulk

----------

## stonent

Part of my dmesg:

```
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1
```

Mine is picked up during boot.  I never loaded anything special.  My XF86Config is just simply set up like normal PS/2 with chord middle enabled for a virtual third button.

----------

## nadin

I already have it compiled in and I am sure that I am using the proper kernel

how do I find out what if it is an alps touchpad and what else would I have to do if it is?

I can get my touchpad working in gnome as a regular mouse, but I am under the assumption that  the synaptic driver has more options? I can use the sides of the touch pad for scrolling correct?

----------

## hulk2nd

correct!

----------

## stonent

I use the kernel driver for mine, but there is one little catch.  The first few seconds of input are ignored. So I have to swirl my finger around the pad until it starts working.

----------

## nadin

I have downloaded the source for the synaptics drivers.

there is a README.alps file, but I do not know how I am actually suppose to patch my kernel.

Does anyone know how to do this?

----------

## hulk2nd

copy the alps.patch to /usr/src/linux. then type 

```
patch -p1 < alps.patch
```

that should do it. if you get some output but no errors, everything should have worked well.

greets,

hulk

----------

## hulk2nd

and these are my relevant xfree settings:

```
Section "Module"

...

Load "synaptics"

...

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"              "event"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/event1"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "60"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "830"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "70"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "650"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"            "110"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "50"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.2"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.5"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.01"

    Option      "EdgeMotionSpeed"       "40"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "TouchpadOff"           "0"

EndSection
```

----------

## weezl

I've been fighting this same problem with my Dell Inspiron 1500. It was driving me nuts since the synaptics driver worked great under 2.4. 

For me, enabling 'Bus Mouse' support in the Character devices section of the kernel finally did the trick. 

Now if I can get DRI working, I'll be ready to set 2.6 as my regular boot kernel.    :Smile: 

----------

## koala

Errrm... a problem I have is that if I boot with an USB mouse connected, the touchpad is not detected properly (i.e. a message gets printed to /var/log/messages saying that the touchpad is a bog standard ps/2 mouse). If I boot with the USB mouse unplugged, everything is fine and dandy (even if I plug the mouse back in).

Any ideas?

----------

## soda_popstar

I'm in a very similar situation as the original poster.  I have XFree86 4.3.0-r3 and I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.0 and I'm having trouble with Synaptics.  When I boot up Gentoo, it says (from dmesg):

 *Quote:*   

> -- snip --
> 
> input: SynPS/2 Synaptics Touch{Pac on isa0060/serio4
> 
> serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x65 irq 12
> ...

 

However, when I try to start X, it fails and says:

 *Quote:*   

> -- snip --
> 
> Query no Synaptics: 850E678
> 
> (EE) Mouse 2 no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
> ...

 

I compiled Synaptics into my kernel and I first tried to use the stock Synaptics driver that came with XFree86 4.3.0-r3, but that didn't work.  So, I tried the binary that can be downloaded from the Internet, but that didn't work either.  So, I decided to try the Synaptics ebuild from Portage.  And it doesn't work either.

The important part of my XF86Config is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> Identifier "Mouse2"
> ...

 

I know that /dev/input/event0 is the right device because I tried "cat /dev/input/event0" and I got the screen output when i tried using my touchpad.

One strange thing I did notice is that although I'm using gentoo-dev-sources, my /var/log/Xfree86.0.log says that I'm using 2.6.0-mm1.  

As an aside, I tried "rc-update add syndaemon boot" but I get an error that it can't find the syndaemon command.

I'm really really stuck.  If I change my XF86Config to use the regular "mouse" driver, I can start X, but I can't tap-click or scroll.  I know that it's possible for it to work because Fedora Core 1 worked fine on this machine, as did PCLinuxOS.

----------

## kamilian

Perhaps a mini-HOWTO for Synaptics Touchpads?

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv synaptics

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge synaptics
```

That should install synaptics-0.12.1

Check the installed documentation

```
zcat /usr/share/doc/synaptics-0.12.1/README.gz | less
```

This will tell you what you need compiled in the kernel.

Ensure you have the correct options, here's an example of mine (Note: EVDEV is set!):

```
Cobra root # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep INPUT

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

Cobra root # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MOUSE

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set
```

Then in XF86Config:

```
Section "Module"

    Load       "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver     "synaptics"

    Option     "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option     "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

That should be the most important stuff, the rest you'll need to customise for your liking.

If you wish to have a USB mouse as well, here's an example of using them together:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Usb Optical Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "USB Optical Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

With this configuration, I get the touchpad and an external mouse working together. The touchpad also seems to have the "scroll wheel" working, as well as being  able to scroll by dragging my finger along the bottom or left edge for horizontal or vertical scrolling.

----------

## Lemma

It seems like the option to include the synaptics in the kernel is not included in the 2.6.0/2.6.1/2.6.1-gentoo kernel. It does show up in 2.6.0-gentoo and thus that is the one I am forced to use. Does that mean it is included automagicly when you choose the PS/2 mouse option?

----------

## sinoc

is there any way you can tell whether you have a snaptics or an alps?

----------

## Lemma

Maby. A simple

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 on my machine gives me

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 670000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=synaptics-pt/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=120003

B: KEY=4 2000007 7602078 f840d001 f0ffffdf 7efffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: LED=7
```

, thus a synaptics. I guess you can check the list at http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.htmlIf I remeber correct, there is a list there...

----------

## gareth

Just a few ideas, probably worthless, but this is how my laptop is setup.

Kernel is as follows:-

```
CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

.

.

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

```

I have no SYNAPTICS in the .config as this is a 2.6.1 kernel.  That gives you two options enable it or disable it.  When I read my dmesg, the kernel seems to load the synaptics driver, so it seems enabled by default in 2.6.1.

My XF86Config has a Section like this (I've left out the trivia):-

```

Section "Input Device"

    Driver            "synaptics"

    Identifier        "Touchpad"

    Option "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Optoin "Protocol" "auto-dev"

.

.

.EndSection
```

My ServerLayout section has "Touchpad" instead of "Mouse1" (or whatever it's default is).

And remember to restart the X server before any changes take effect   :Wink: 

----------

